# S-Tronic vs DSG



## hugoender (Jan 19, 2010)

So my wife has a 2015 Audi A3 S-tronic and I have a 2016 VW GTI with DSG. I previously owned a 2010 VW GTI with DSG. 

My question is: are the s-tronic and DSG transmissions the same? Exactly the same?

I ask because all my searches seem to suggest that they are exactly the same but both my old and new GTI DSG transmissions are very... rough/jerky. At first I thought this was just how it was with these dual clutch transmissions but now that my wife has an Audi A3 I notice how extremely smooth her transmission is! It's like night and day!

The best example of the difference between her S-tronic and my DSG is when slowing down to a stop. When my DSG shifts from 3rd to 2nd there is a noticeable engine breaking. So much so that I need to release the brake pedal to compensate for the engine breaking otherwise it jerks your head forward. With my wife's S-tronic, it feels the same as a sluchbox... smooth all the way to a stop. No need to modulate the brake pedal to keep a consistent deceleration.

Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nettozx (Dec 31, 2015)

chrisj428 said:


> First: DSG vs. Tiptronic
> The question should be: DSG vs. Automatic. They both have Tiptronic. Tiptronic refers to the ability to shift an "automatic" transmission "manually" through the shift lever or paddles on the steering wheel.
> The regular automatic transmission has a planetary gearset and torque converter in it. The Tiptronic function uses electronics to get it to behave like a manual by shifting gears at the driver's request.
> Automatic Transmission
> ...


Source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-vs-Torque&p=29555575&viewfull=1#post29555575


----------



## Nuje (Dec 3, 2001)

Nettozx said:


> Source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-vs-Torque&p=29555575&viewfull=1#post29555575


...which answers the question of "DSG vs. Tiptronic", but not the OP's actual question of "DSG vs. S-tronic".

And I bring this up because I have the same question. I *thought* DSG and S-tronic were different names of the same thing, but the DSG in my 2015 GSW (TDI) and the S-tronic in my A3 (1.4T) are VASTLY different.

The DSG seems to take forever to switch gears, particularly at in-town speeds (<70km/h or 40mph) compared to the S-tronic, which always feels instantaneous. Whether it's the car shifting (automatically) or me shifting with the gear selector or paddles, I know I could out-shift that with a manual - it feels a lot more like a typical automatic transmission. The S-tronic in the Audi, on the other hand...there's just no way - you just feel a slight jolt as it shifts gears, and it happens as soon as you tap the paddle.

So, if electro-mechanically, the two transmissions are the same, can the DSG in my VW be coded to act a lot more like the S-tronic in the Audi?


----------

